# Bath and Brushout



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

I FINALLY got to give my boy a bath. He's been with us for a week but I couldn't bathe him till his neuter stitches came out. Took him to the vet and got the okay for bathing. Yay! 

Most dogs look pathetic all wet, I think he looks EVEN cuter!! Look at his little snout! I blow-dried and brushed him, and he was super great with it. I also cut around his feet (but didn't post that pic cause his hair is combed down and looks flat lol).


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Oh, he cleans up beautifully!


----------



## Rita Nelson (Jul 13, 2009)

What a handsome little man he is.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Thank you! Louis was great in the bath. Even when I sprayed his face with water and used the force drier on his head. What a champ!

I used White on White shampoo (Chris Christensen) and I gotta say, I'm in love with this shampoo! It really does make his coat "whiter" and "brighter." I also love the CC Ice on Ice. And the CC buttercomb! I swear I'm not a CC rep! lol I had fun using my new grooming tools.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

He looks just wonderful!! Love his coloring! What a sweet boy you have!


----------



## Lizzie'sMom (Oct 13, 2010)

He looks great! I love his coloring. How do you get the bangs to stay back? I try and try to blow dry them back, but Lizzie keeps her nose down. Her bangs are longer now that just the front part of them fall forward.


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Louis is indeed a really handsome little guy! you did a great job with the bath and grooming! Love the pictures! So good that the neutering is done now!

Mon, 12 Mar 2012 18:50:54 (PDT)


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He looks great! I love the Ice on Ice, I use it on Misty not on Yogi, they have different coats with different needs.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

Lizzie'sMom said:


> He looks great! I love his coloring. How do you get the bangs to stay back? I try and try to blow dry them back, but Lizzie keeps her nose down. Her bangs are longer now that just the front part of them fall forward.


Thank you! I sprayed some Ice on Ice on his head and brushed/combed his bangs back. He was also freshly blow dried. Trust me, his carefully combed back do' did not last long. He was running around scratching his ears and rolling around on the ground after I let him off the table (I cleaned his ears *gasp*). I always have to tie up his hair or else he can't see anything.


----------



## tokipoke (Feb 13, 2012)

The Laughing Magpie said:


> He looks great! I love the Ice on Ice, I use it on Misty not on Yogi, they have different coats with different needs.


I also have some Crown Royale spray (No. 3) that is great for poodle coats. I use that on my poodle. I like the Ice on Ice for sleek, soft hair. I use it on my hair sometimes.


----------



## ClaireVoyant (Jan 26, 2012)

He looks just precious! You did a great job on him. I got a sample of Ice on Ice with my last CC order but haven't used it. You've inspired me


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

I love, love, love, Crown Royle, I love the smell...it reminds me of my grandmothers Poodle Mitzi from over 40 years ago..gasp., her poodle would go to the groomer and smell like that. I like the number one for my Hav's inbetween times. I will try this on my Bolonka, just have not decided which one, she has a coat with long loopy curls soft outer coat wooly shorter under coat, not really like a poodle and not like a Havanese at all. The Ice on Ice is good if you spray it on the feet to prevent heavy staining.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

What a beautiful job! He looks fantastic!


----------

